
OVH – there is a problem - adawes
http://ovh.com/
======
adawes
[http://ovh.com/](http://ovh.com/) \- showing error
[https://www.ovh.co.uk/community/status/](https://www.ovh.co.uk/community/status/)
\- also showing error

Isn't the point of a status page so that you can give updates even when
experiencing issues?

[http://downdetector.co.uk/problems/ovh](http://downdetector.co.uk/problems/ovh)

